# Ignition switch/ starter button problem



## sirptrk57 (8 mo ago)

With the ignition switch off I press the starter switch and the starter turns over but when I turn the ignition switch on the tractor starts right up with out pressing the starter switch. Could the starter switch be shorting out? My two year old grandson was on the tractor and turned the ignition switch and it fired right up ( not good ). Any helpful ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy sirptrk57, welcome to the forum. 

The starter pushbutton switch could be shorted, but I would expect the starter to continue cranking after the engine starts?? Could it be the ignition switch malfunctioning??


----------



## sirptrk57 (8 mo ago)

I feel like the ignition switch is operating correctly. I do believe that the starter could be continuing to crank after the engine fires up. Should I be able to check the starter push button by checking continuity across the two connections? Thank you for your response.


----------



## sirptrk57 (8 mo ago)

Could someone please share a simplified drawing of how the wiring should be for a 12 volt converted ignition switch and push button starter button should be wired. I have checked the push button starter switch with my meter and believe it is working correctly. The wire from the push button starter switch is going to the small side post on the starter solenoid. But there is also a wire going from the Ingnition switch to the same small post in the starter solenoid ( this does not seem correct to me ) I have a 3 post solenoid. When I turn on the ignition switch the starter turns and continues to turn till I turn the switch off. With the ignition switch off when I push the starter switch the starter turns but will not start due to the ignition switch being off. Sorry for the long post but I am frustrated! Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

There are so many diagram possibilities for 6v converted to 12v systems, it would make your head spin. If you're using a starter solenoid with only one small post, then it should be connected only to the starter button circuit. There should be no ignition wires on it.. Start by simply removing that ignition wire and see what it gets you. Then decide what to do next.


----------



## allanworks (8 mo ago)




----------

